# New triplets!!!!!!



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

Jazzmin gave birth to triplets!
Samson: 12 lbs
Delylla: 8 lbs
Tucker:1.3 lbs
Jazzy tried to kill Tucker twice bc he's the runt and he has bow legs ;( it's so sad but now he's living in our kitchen so prayers that he makes it! The big babies are doing great an feeding regularly


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh no, I hope your little one makes it! They are all beautiful!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Incredible! So beautiful.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

That is a big size difference! They are precious. Good luck with the little guy!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Very cute  Congrats!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Very cute! Goodluck with the little guy.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

I have to ask this. Using the time stamp on the treads in the forum, you asked at 12:21a.m. if goats can have triplets. At 12:24 a.m. (by the time stamp) you posted multiple pictures of the three kids. 
What's the story? Why did you ask if goats could have triplets, when did you ask and how long afterward did she have them?

Thanks

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

Erik_L said:


> I have to ask this. Using the time stamp on the treads in the forum, you asked at 12:21a.m. if goats can have triplets. At 12:24 a.m. (by the time stamp) you posted multiple pictures of the three kids.
> What's the story? Why did you ask if goats could have triplets, when did you ask and how long afterward did she have them?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I never asked if goats could have triplets... I have had goats kid quadruplets before so I know they can have triplets


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

My apologies. Not enough caffeine in my system.

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

Erik_L said:


> My apologies. Not enough caffeine in my system.
> 
> Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


Haha it's fine


----------

